

An OpenStack Crime Story solved by tcpdump, sysdig, and iostat - kristopolous
http://draios.com/openstack-crime-story/

======
suprjami
Excitability aside, I agree it is thoroughly negligent of Ubuntu (and Debian?)
to ship with vhost-net disabled. This has been on in the EL/Fedora distros
since the feature was added.

This makes me wonder how much Ubuntu is actually running cloud deployments. If
it was so popular, surely someone would have hit this before.

It also makes me wonder what other basic fundamentals are completely backwards
on this truly mediocre distro.

Anyway, you've solved this problem for yourself, log a bug and get this fixed
for everyone.

